# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Zarost na twarzy u dziewczyn

## Ewa_Szymańska

Od pewnego czasu na mojej twarzy pojawił się zarost, lekki wąsik ale co najgorsze również na brodzie.
Używam kremu REVITOL, ale pomaga tylko na kilka dni, potem ponownie widać zarost, w dotyku to jak tarka.
Gdzie powinnam z tym się udać, na jakie badania?

Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Gosia

Często zarost u kobiety jest sprawą fizjologiczną, na szczęście są sposoby by skutecznie się go pozbywać. Dla kobiet wstydzących sie pójść do kosmetyczki pomocne są też plasterki z woskiem, które prawie bezboleśnie pozwalają usunąć niechciane owłosienie. Najtrudniej sprawa wygląda u nieco starszych kobiet w wieku naszych babć, które często za sprawą hormonów mają tego owłosienia nieco więcej i co gorsze wcale nie zauważają tego problemu. Ale to już inna historia...

----------


## focus9

Owłosienie na twarzy u kobiet jest sprawą wieku oraz sprawą dziedziczną. Niestety może tez być wywołane przez problemy hormonalne jak niedoczynność tarczycy, czyli niedobór hormonu tyroksyny w organizmie. Jeżeli pojawia ci się nadmierne owłosienie zbadaj sobie tarczycę. Wiele kobiet w dzisiejszych czasach zmaga się z tym problemem już w młodym wieku.

----------


## pani marusia

> Jeżeli pojawia ci się nadmierne owłosienie zbadaj sobie tarczycę. Wiele kobiet w dzisiejszych czasach zmaga się z tym problemem już w młodym wieku.


... a jeśli to niedoczynność tarczycy, to... żegnaj urodo. Żadna depilacja, plasterki, lasery nic nie pomogą.

----------


## susu

Zgadzam się z P.Marusią. Niestety już nic nie pomoże wtedy. Powinnaś iść do lekarza.

----------


## TomaszK

może to być podwyższony poziom testosteronu  :Wink:

----------


## młody

Witam, mam pytanie i prosze o porade, chodzi o to że jestem dziewczyną i mam twardy zarost na brodzie i robi się go coraz to wiecej, mam tez dlugiego wasika którego farbuje ale nie na dlugo to mi wystarcza, robiłam badania na poziom hormownów i wszystko było okey, tzn w normie, natomiast jesli chodzi o tarczyce to tez miałam robione badania ale jak byłam mala, teraz to nie wiem.. Zarost na brodzie zrobił mi się od tego że jak byłam młodsza to wyrywałam sobie wloski a teraz się boje że pogorsze jeszcze bardziej sprawe, wstydze się tej brody i nie wiem co robic. Nie mam pieniedzy duzo bo się ucze i jeszcze nie pracuje i podobno te zabiegi laserowe sa drogie a malo skuteczne, prosze o rade i o pomoc ! ! ! To dla mnie ważne ! nie chce wygladać jak facet !

----------


## susu

Napisałaś :``natomiast jesli chodzi o tarczyce to tez miałam robione badania ale jak byłam mala, teraz to nie wiem..``

Trzeba koniecznie powtórzyć badania. Może to być właśnie tarczyca.

----------

